# Warum läuft mein gentoo nicht ?

## bLooDbaTh

auf meinem alten athlon xp und nem k7s5a lief mein gentoo perfekt, habe es mehrmals aufgesetzt und viel damit beschäftigt.

jetzt habe ich mir einen neuen rechner geholt:

spacewalker / shuttle AS45GTR

Pentium 4 2.4 ghz 400 fsb

512 mb ram

geforce3 ti 200

RTL Netzwerkkarte - 8139D - dhcp (ja funktioniert totsicher, sonst könnte ich nicht hier reinschreiben  :Smile:  )

die gentoo 1.4 rc3 installations cd hat meine netzwerkkonfiguration sofort erkannt und ich hat sofort www zugriff.

als die installation abgeschloßen war habe ich mit den gentoo-sources 2.4.20 (hab auch alte versionen und vanilla-sources versucht) neugestartet.

die module für die netzwerkkarte wurden wunderbar implementiert.

leider funktioniert aber die net.eth0 konfiguration nicht, sie steht auf iface "dhcp". er gibt eben bringing eth0 up, bekommt aber dann nen timeout und einen fehler mit netmount. welchen genau konnte ich leider aus dmesg noch nicht rauskriegen, ich werd auf jeden fall nochmal nachsehen.

ich habe diese konfiguration wie gesagt mehrmals erfolgreich an anderen rechnern benutzt.

die netzwerkkarte wurde schon getauscht.

ich habe inzwischen sogar die konfiguration der boot-cd ausgedruckt und dann per make config manuell den kernel danach ausgerichtet, hatte aber trotzdem keinen erfolg.

ich bin inzwischen recht verzweifelt, es wäre schon cool wenn mein gentoo endlich wieder laufen würde  :Smile: 

danke für eure hilfe jungs !

cyas

jojo aka bloodbath

----------

## Ragin

Ich hatte schonmal das gleiche Problem.

Damals lag es daran, dass ich im Kernel einfach den falschen Treiber installiert hatte.

----------

## bLooDbaTh

ich vermute auch dass es mit dem kernel zu tun hat, nur welche einstellung !?  :Smile: 

sehr sehr gut wäre es natürlich wenn ich das config file von dem kernel kriegen könnte, der von der cd, die ja funktioniert, gebootet wird.

aber wer kann mir da helfen ?

viele grüße,

jojo

----------

## unexist

also die rtl 8139 klappt nicht? ich hatte das gleiche problem, wenn ich den network driver als modul gebaut hab. in den kernel compiled lief es problemlos.

viel kann dir die generic config sicher auch nicht helfen, weil da ist einfach gnadenlos alles drin.. (imo)

----------

## bLooDbaTh

hab auch schon probiert es einzukompilieren, brachte aber leider nichts   :Sad: 

wenigstens hat diese config das internet zum laufen gebracht   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tux-fan

@ bLooDbaTh

Wieso eigentlich dhcp ? Betreibst Du einen eigenen dhcp-server, oder woher bezieht die Netzwerkkarte ihre IP ?

----------

## bLooDbaTh

weil in unserem haus der dhcp konfiguriert ist und da mehrere pc dranhängen, ich häng mich da nur rein,

habs auch schon statisch probiert, leider auch ohne ergebnis. ich weiß aber dass die konstruktion funktioniert !

irgendwelche ideen ? ansonsten ? vielleicht liegt es am motherboard + kernel ?

grüße,

johannes

----------

